# I got a small job as an Avon rep, will be going door-to-door



## evelyn11 (Jan 14, 2012)

I've just got a small job as an Avon rep so I'm gonna have to go from door to door up to 3 times a week. The interview was done in my own home with two women, I was nervous about letting two strangers into my home and having questions thrown at me but it went alright. Next step is upgrading to a part time/full time job!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

That sounds terrifying lol 
Well done though.


----------



## rm96 (Mar 2, 2012)

Congratulations! That's a huge step. I wish you the best of luck. You will probably only see those people once in a lifetime, so don't be worried about them not liking you. As long as you are kind with the person you're talking to- you're doing it right!


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

My sister did this part time for a while. Very stressful from what I remember. I'm sure you'll rock it.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

OMG I can finally say I know the AVON Lady!!


----------



## fashionista (Jan 7, 2013)

I thought about doing this for a part time job, because I LOVE cosmetics, and helping people to look better, but I was scared to death of the social part of it and trying to sell something to people I don't know. Good luck with it, I'm still considering it or doing something with cosmetics when I start medication.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Gl on your new endeavour!


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm sure you'll be great at it.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

****. Sounds like a nightmare :um.

Well done indeed.

A job in an office is one thing, this has all kinds of unknown possibilities you can't control.
My mind would be going crazy with rabid dogs and hostile people and all kinds of things.

I remember you made that topic not long ago about people not trying. This is definitely the exact right kind of trying.



evelyn11 said:


> The interview was done in my own home with two women, I was nervous about letting two strangers into my home


I'd feel all exposed. And like I was being judged.

Out of curiosity though... being someone with SA, how do you really feel about doing this exactly? When you think about it... what feelings come up? Are you still panicky at all? Why/why not? How are you managing to keep it together?
Given this is a job, a social job and an unpredictable social job... I'm quite curious, especially since I'm hoping to get a job myself soon if at all possible.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

evelyn11 said:


> I've just got a small job as an Avon rep so I'm gonna have to go from door to door up to 3 times a week. The interview was done in my own home with two women, I was nervous about letting two strangers into my home and having questions thrown at me but it went alright. Next step is upgrading to a part time/full time job!


That is awesome. It is a good start and a decent moneymaker for you.

My grandmother was an Avon Lady and she was able to work while my mom was in school and stuff. It wasn't a bad job and the products were pretty good.

The company here in the States is having some trouble due to poor management, though. It is sad to see that happen with a longstanding company.


----------



## litare (Oct 22, 2012)

That sounds terrifying. But I'm sure it will be a good experience overall and maybe a confidence booster. If you can do this, you can do anything!


----------

